# leukocytes in urine



## Amethyste

Hi, when the midwife tested my urine today she said I have got some leukocyte in my urine but not enough to have a test done, particularly that i don't have any symptoms of UTI. She told me to drink lots of water and cranberry juice cos it help to flush the bacteria but if i get some symptoms i should go to the doctor. I am sure it will fine but can't stop worrying. Did any of you had that and does it go on its own ?? thanks xx


----------



## trolleydollyx

Hey!! I don't know if this is the same thing but at my last check up at 28 weeks, the MW found protein in my urine. She said this could be a small kidney infection or UTI and not to worry really. If it shows up again on my next check up I'll be given pregnancy friendly anti biopics to clear it up. But I was to let her know of any swelling coz it could be a sign of pre eclampsia.

Like u, she told me to drink lots of water and cranberry juice. 

So not sure if it's the same thing but I don't think it's anything major to worry about.

I've got my 31 week check up next week so will ask more info then... 

Xxx


----------



## jess77

I wouldnt worry too much, iv had my urine tested so many times in the past 35 weeks that came up with +++ leukos and protein, doesnt mean much all they do is send it off and if you need a mid stream sample, you get a letter back saying you have 'mixed growth' and can you provide a mid stream sample. I have had this letter round 8 times now, and im still fine, i actually asked coz i was getting pissed off at the letters i was getting, and its coz the tests r so sensitive now that it picks up all vaginal/water bacteria and its completely normal to have some bacteria as that is what keeps things healthy down there, its when the bacteria has an infection is the important one, but those tests cannot distinguish between good n bad bacteria. hence why they do bloods to check white blood cell count as elevations mean you are fighting an infection, extra samples of urine, and blood pressure to diagnose UTI's and pre-eclampisa. your midwife will keep an eye and it is better to be safe than sorry as I did have a water infection at 21 weeks and I was only given a 5 day course of antibiotics, it stopped the burning but i had underlying symptoms still , and my gp didnt follow up and wasnt due a antenatal check until 24/25 weeks so when i showed symptoms to have a water infection it was a little late as my waters ruptured at 26 weeks exactly. so since iv had weekly checks hence why i know so much, im not trying to scare you with what happened with me, but just be persistent when it comes to your care.


----------



## trolleydollyx

Thank u jess!! So what does "mixed growth" actually mean? I'm not worrying too much about it. Will they provide me with results at my appointment next week?

They told me at my 28 weeks check up and next week will be my 31 weeks check up.

Xx


----------



## FairyDust2009

I've had this a few times and had 2 UTIs which have been treated with antibiotics. Not pleasant but easily treatable. Just drink plenty of water - that was my downfall!


----------



## Sparklywand

I have had these everytime i have had my urine tested and the sample has been sent off and come back as nothing. My MW says they can come up as cross contamination from discharge xx


----------



## jess77

No problem. mixed growth can mean a uti or just contamination from bacteria from your normal discharge which is why they ask for a mid stream sample. if your getting results in a week you should know more. If you develop any symptoms just give em a call so you can get some antibiotics, normally if everything is normal they tell you at your next appointment or they ring before then to give you the help/medicine you need.


----------



## LaRockera

jess77 said:


> No problem. mixed growth can mean a uti or just contamination from bacteria from your normal discharge which is why they ask for a mid stream sample. if your getting results in a week you should know more. If you develop any symptoms just give em a call so you can get some antibiotics, normally if everything is normal they tell you at your next appointment or they ring before then to give you the help/medicine you need.

This. :flower:

Unlike nitrates, leucocytes could simply mean contamination with vaginal discharge. As the ladies said, make sure you drink buckets of water a day. If you're still worried after a week, drop a pot of urine to your GP?

Water helps loads with bladder infections because it flashes the bugs away. During the first trimester this is what they advise, lots of water, as you can't take antibiotics that early.

But yeah, leucocytes don't mean you necessarily have something. It translates to white cells (leuco=white in Greek/ cyt comes from cyttaro, meaning cell). They just found an increase in blood cells in your urine really. This may mean your body is fighting an infection, or nothing at all. It's the nitrates that are more indicative of UTIs, as they are caused by bacteria.

By the way you can get urine test strips online if you're too worried. :winkwink:


----------



## xxEMZxx

I had 2+ a few weeks back but did have an UTI but if it was only a trace then it's probably nothing x


----------

